# Форум для размышляющих > Ты не один... >  ОМСК!

## Алёнка Артемьева

Если кто-нибудь есть из Омска, буду рада знакомству :Smile:

----------


## Nek

Алёнка, я из Омска. Я давно создавал здесь такую тему, но она случайно удалилась.

----------


## Алёнка Артемьева

Здравствуйте!  :Smile:  Рада ещё одному земляку! ))

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

я ща в омске, можно встретиться)))

----------


## Nek

а я в спб сейчас. разминулись) ты долго там будешь?

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

пару-тройку дней ещё(

----------


## Nek

Я приехал в Омск обратно. Ты уже дома или ещё тут?

----------


## ice206

я из Омска...

----------


## Lagoon`a

я учусь в Омске, сама из области

----------


## SolidGear

Я живу (пока) в Омске.

----------


## Dead Angel

Как всегда, из Омска людей маловато, но рад всем, кто из нашего города.

----------


## Dingo85

Всем привет! Я тоже из Омска! Я тут у вас новенький, возьмёте в свою команду?

----------

